# Worst Scare



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

While at work operating or driving what is the worst scare you've had?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Faulty Hydraulic Hose.................See that Thread!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

hmmm......when I was 16, I backed one track of a excavator into a 4ft deep trench. My dad wasn't too happy needless to say and he had to push me out with a 955.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

spring of the year, frosty lowboy beavertail, ramps. excavator tracks, loading 690 deere excavator, get it up to the "tip" point, it slides sideways on the frost, one track drops off side of lowboy, no damage, nobody hurt, was able to lift track up that was still on trailer, drive lowboy out from underneath it, and go home and change undies


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Then there's the time I rolled my JD555 over, probably in "87" up in Warren. Spring time with a little snow on the ground on really a pretty mild slope. Anyways I'm traveling across this slope and stop the machine. All of a sudden it starts to slide down the slope probably not more than 10' - 12' and hits a stump and it starts to roll, really in slow motion like when you see two lovers running towards each other in a field, So as it's going over I stand up and as it rolls I keep climbing up. When it came to rest I was standing up on the ground through the ROPS. Never got hurt or anything, just couldn't figure out on the mild slope and the distance it slid how in the heck it got the momentum to roll. Rolled it back on its tracks with a rubber tire backhoe, let it sit for a couple of hours for the oil to go back down started it up and finished stumping the lot.:laughing:


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I fliped a bobcat skid steer over backwards,,,long story,,good thing i was wearing my seat belt


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

How did you flip the bobcat? That sounds wild.


----------



## start2finish (Mar 20, 2006)

*Train hit my tractor trailer*

This is a picture from last week.


----------



## start2finish (Mar 20, 2006)

*picture*

picture didn't attach, I'll try again


----------



## start2finish (Mar 20, 2006)

*one of the locomotive that hit it*

no one was seriously injured, driver of truck didnot have a scratch, train engineer has cuts from broken glass and 59 passangers were un hurt.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Holy _rap, thank God no one was seriously injured or killed. Lucky! Was that excavator on the trailer?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

2,

WoW, thank God everyone is alright. Was that a dump trailer?


Nick


----------



## start2finish (Mar 20, 2006)

30 foot dump trailer


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
What you never moved an excavator with a 30' dump trailer?:jester: :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

I'm glad a guy who spent as much money as you did today still has a sense of humor.

2,

I hope things go well the rest of this year. Good Luck.

Nick


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

How did I flip a bobcat,,,,funny thing about the train pic's,,I was loading a flat rail car with dunnage,,,had forks on the bobcat ,,the train car's bed was about 6' higher than the flat ground,,so I had to drive my front wheels up the ballast to get close enough to load,,,,well little did I know that the mechanic's had done some work on the machine that morning,,,somewhere in the hydrulic system they used the wrong fitting ,,the fitting was supposed to be a restricted fitting,,,and it just so happened this wrong fitting was installed on the down valvue ...so there I was,,a load of dunnage in the air, front tires way up on the ballast,,everything was going good till I let the laod down,,,it came down way too fast and fliped the already unstable machine over,,,it was ugly.....lol,,I'm not trying to blame anybody,,but I should have checked the machine out a little better before I used it,,,
and I told you it was a long story


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Two scary moments so far in my fairly young construction career. First one happened when I was a laborer. The guy running a Liebehr 962 was subcutting, hit a 8" X-high pressure gas main. He lived, the 962 didn't, and I believe I had to retire that pair of underwear and jeans! Second when I ran 710 for the same company some years later, cabled me and my machine to a D8 and lowered me down a very very steep slope to clean out an apron that washed in. Had to run the machine with my feet up on the back glass. That was a different kind of scared.....a....Can't let the guys see me scared....type of scared!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I was buried laying pipe when I was 18. 15' deep trench, straight up and down, no shoring, in clayey sand along side a road. First faliure trapped me to just below my knees with the pipe between my legs. second to the chest, third to my forehead. I survived thanks to some big hearted guys, 2-1/2 hours worth of prayer and, oddly enough, a prank that had left the inside of the yellow rubber boots I was wearing soaked with oil.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

very similar to pipes experience only underwater, was doing some inland diving between offshore runs with a dreadging outfit, we were dredging a slag pond at a steel mill, a small rotovator dredge barge was getting the pond and I had to go in a contained area seperated by a wier near the outfall pipe and get it with hand jetting and hydraulic submersible pump suction and 6" hose, 20'deep pond with approx 13' of sediment, black as night and hot as hell, had the air in the hat cranking just to dry off the sweat dripping down my face, ended up making too big a trench and it collapsed allaround me. just had the jet going to make room breath while a buddy jumped in and jetted me out.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

pipeguy,
18' straight up and down, no shoring. i can see now why they press criminal charges against those who knowingly place their employees in a hazardous situation like that. i always figured the extra couple of hours to make a job safe is less time than going to a funeral, to prison, or trying to explain to somebody's family why i hurt, killed their loved one.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

a good philosophy to live by is.."we all have more time than money"!!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> pipeguy,
> 18' straight up and down, no shoring. i can see now why they press criminal charges against those who knowingly place their employees in a hazardous situation like that. i always figured the extra couple of hours to make a job safe is less time than going to a funeral, to prison, or trying to explain to somebody's family why i hurt, killed their loved one.


15' deep...I was 18 years old. But what's 3 more feet of depth to a dead teenager?
It's funny how you can have no concept of danger in a situation like that if you haven't experienced the hazard first hand. I was only laying the pipe because the old timer who was the pipelayer was scared to and I was just itch'n to show someone what I could do (I guess I got my chance, huh?). He actually got trapped at the tail end of the pipe momentarily but was able to scramble out of the ditch before it fell in again.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow Pipe! The good Lord was watchin over ya!!! Thank God your here to talk about it! I'm glad to say I've never been in that situation, although we all know that there are times we have holes open that make our stomach twitch a tad. Last one we had was 24 ft deep. A sewer tie in 6.5 feet BELOW the second trench box bottom!!! Illegal as heck and right next to the OSHA building in St.Louis. The reason we couldn't sink the trench boxes more was the old sewer connect which came straight up out of the main and 90'd over. So the trench box sat on the old sewer connection.


----------



## Duff (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is mine ...
Duff


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Uh Oh, Hope you weren't hurt?


Nick


----------



## Duff (Apr 4, 2006)

Just my pride. Happened a couple of years ago on the afternoon of my 30th wedding anniversary.

What I did wrong:
1. Rushing to finish up so I could take the family out to dinner. 
2. Ten minutes earlier ignored what I thought was a low front right tire.
3. Lifted a full load in the front bucket to max height, to dump on a high pile, while on a slope.

Tire went and the load just took it down.

What I did right:
1. I was strapped into the ROPS.

While laying on it's side I still had to shut the machine off. Got a local crane to put her back on all fours. Started right up. Had to replace glass and fluids.

I think we ate pizza at home that night.
Duff


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Bone Saw said:


> very similar to pipes experience only underwater, was doing some inland diving between offshore runs with a dreadging outfit, we were dredging a slag pond at a steel mill, a small rotovator dredge barge was getting the pond and I had to go in a contained area seperated by a wier near the outfall pipe and get it with hand jetting and hydraulic submersible pump suction and 6" hose, 20'deep pond with approx 13' of sediment, black as night and hot as hell, had the air in the hat cranking just to dry off the sweat dripping down my face, ended up making too big a trench and it collapsed allaround me. just had the jet going to make room breath while a buddy jumped in and jetted me out.


Have you ever done any diving for offshore oil drilling rigs?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

747 said:


> Have you ever done any diving for offshore oil drilling rigs?


did it for 6 years


----------

